# CCI



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

Being complete novices, and planning our first trip to France.
I have just bought an AA guide to France, in it, it is stated that a CCI card is usefull, if not essential!!!!!!!!!!!
Comments from seasoned travellers would be welcomed.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Most sites will accept the CCI in place of your passport as it proves you are covered by insurance etc.
Eddie


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

I agree with eddie- don't like handing out the passport. It gives a discount at a number of sites (about 5% from my experience - expecially french municpial sites & some in Swiss). Well worth having - £4.50 for CCC members - a call to their carefreee service will get you one.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Camping Carnet International - acts as an extra form of ID and some places insist on it as demonstrating some form of experience/committment as a camper and being of good character...

David


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Mainly overseas campsites... but as was previously said some sites will also offer discounts. Caravan and Camping/Caravan Club will sell it to you if you're a member (demonstrating good character I presume!)

David


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

now I understand - just did a quick search and brought up loads of stuff on google - sheesh sounds like a must to me.

Cheers

A


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

this topic crops up a lot see mention in:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postp7554.html&highlight=#7554

imo it's well worth getting

8)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I stand to be corrected but one time I got mine literally over the counter from the AA shop. Latterly the 2 Clubs used to provide them free of charge if you booked through them. ccasion5:


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

*C.C.I*

Hi all
Have to agree with the above answers we found it very useful on our recent holiday in Europe we also got discount at several French municipal sites, which BTW were very good cheap sites wish they had them over here.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have been holidaying in Europe (mainly France) in motorhome & campervan for about the last 12 years, sometimes twice a year. After trying campsites the first year in France we haven't bothered since, especially in France as the aires are more suited to motorhome touring. On the odd occasion when we stayed on a site usually in Holland we have sometimes had to leave one of our passports, I don't personally have a problem with this as it is doen't happen very often.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i used to have a CCI which was issued by RAC when i had an individual account with them, but now that i have comfort insurance that has European assistance etc i let the RAC account lapse. Where can i get a CCI from bearing in mind atm i am not a member of CCC or CC or RAC ? and I am travelling through Spain


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I don't think that you have to be a member of these organisations, Dave. Just produce 'proof of identity', hand over cash and you're then the proud owner of a CCI! I used to go to the AA office in Croydon, but I confess that I don't know what the situation is now.

Barry


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, Here is a quote from the CCI Book, 'To obtain a CCI you have to be a member of a club affiliated to the AIT, FIA or FICC.' As far as I know there are only 3 or 4 clubs that issue these in the UK. The Caravan Club and the Motorcaravanners Club both issue them. As said by other posters they seem to be readily accepted all over Europe and most campsites don't even want to see passports if you have a CCI card. Nearly all German and Dutch campers have them. 
Phil.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi again I should have given a link to the CCI website, here it is 
www.campingcardinternational.org , sorry about the omission.
Phil.


----------

